# Hh Dh



## Michel.M. (1. September 2005)

Hi, hättet ihr vieleicht evt. Lust am 10. oder 11. Sep. zu den Müllbergen in Hamburg zu kommen.
hamm da 2. coole Sprünge erichtet. "Bilder fehlanzeige"
( eine line im Bau   ) 
währe echt cool wenn da mal n paar Downhill oder Freerider kommen würden.
Allerdings wenns regnet ist es echt kagge weil der hang sehr sehr schlamig ist.
Also bei regen ausfall...

Danke


----------



## hefti (2. September 2005)

Meinst du die Müllberge in Norderstedt / Poppenbüttel ?
NDT
Hefti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (2. September 2005)

hmm, also ich war am Müllberg in Norderstedt, und sehe da, ich hab da 2 Sprünge gefunden   
Aber springen kann ich sowas erstmal nicht, bin noch nicht so weit


----------



## Michel.M. (5. September 2005)

Genau die Müllberge in Nordrstedt.
Wo die 2 Sprünge aus paletten stehen.
kommt mal ruhig nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Lolli (5. September 2005)

bi natürlich auch dabei am freitag werden wir dann noch nen bissel werkeln und dann gehts ab..ich mach dann gerne fotos !! die sprünge sind echt klasse !  also:auf auf !

gruß lorenz


----------



## Michel.M. (5. September 2005)

Also am Freitag bauen wir hinten im Wald ne Line zuende , Sprünge und Steilkurven usw..
und dann am Wochenende kanns los gehen


----------



## Sir G (5. September 2005)

Werde am WE dann auch höchstwarscheinlich kommen, dann habt ihr noch einen Fotografen  Bin gespannt, wie es am Ende aussieht


----------



## Michel.M. (5. September 2005)

bloß wann ist die Frage. ich bin Samstag und Sontag da aber ich schätze mal das Sontag fast besser währe da Nico ( DHler )glaub ich nur Sonntag könnte.
Wollen wir uns auf den Sonntag einigen. Achwas haltet einfach das ganze WE frei ( wenns geht ) und dann kurzfristig


----------



## Felix89 (6. September 2005)

ich kann immer, wenn welche mir der r42 (o. 40?) linie fahren, könnte man ja zusammen fahren


----------



## Michel.M. (6. September 2005)

jo also machen wir SONNTAG ok


----------



## Michel.M. (10. September 2005)

so sind morgen warscheinlich auch wenns regen bei der Line im Wald.
wenn ihr aufm hauptparkplatz seid ist da ja n großer See.
Genau gegenüber ist nochn kleinerer ( auf der anderen Seite des Müllberges ) und wenn ihr an dem steht hört ihr schon die Akkuschrauber. psssstttt nicht weitersagen  Müssen morgen nochmal 1-2 schrauben versenken
Aber die Sprünge werden trotzdem gesprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (11. September 2005)

So, für die, die nicht dabei waren gibbet ein paar Bilder


----------



## Phil828 (14. September 2005)

hey, ich werde ab 1.10 in Hamburg sein.   

ich suche ein paar Freerider die aus der Gegend kommen und Spass haben wollen   

Ich komme da auf jeden am Wochenende mal vorbei! Fette sache das   

@Sir G: Geile Bilder!

MFG


----------



## sandro (19. September 2005)

hey cool 
wann veranstalltet ihr nochma son Treffen.Ich komm aus Henstetd-Ulzburg und such schon lang leute mit den ich ein bisschen Freeriden kann.Wo sind die Sprünge genau?Du meintest ja es sei in Norderstedt aber ich kenn ein Ort in Kaltenkirchen (kiesgrube mit eim großen und eim kleinem see) der sich stark nach deiner beschreibung anhört.Klär mich bitte auf.Ich kenn noch ein paar selbsterrichtete Jumps hier bei mir in H.-U. in einem wald im ortsteil Götzberg.
ride on 
sandro


----------



## Felix89 (25. September 2005)

hey ihr, sry dass ich gestern nicht da war, aber nächste woche ist hier norddeutschlands größter flohmarkt und ich muss mein zimmer durcharbeiten.

tobi meinte gestern zu mir er habe den spot auf dem truppenübungsplatz bei der heide gefunden.

fette doubles und drops. soll wohl auch immer was los sein.


----------



## da_dude (26. September 2005)

Ihr seid doch echt mal verrückt.
ich hab die Schanze auch gesehen. Wie kann man denn da runterspringen??
OH MEIN GOTT


----------



## Sofax (27. September 2005)

Felix89 schrieb:
			
		

> tobi meinte gestern zu mir er habe den spot auf dem truppenübungsplatz bei der heide gefunden.
> 
> fette doubles und drops. soll wohl auch immer was los sein.



Hab den spot noch nicht gefunden. Kannst du mir mal helfen, den zu finden? oder tobi, kannst du mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo die doubles und drops sind??
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (27. September 2005)

...hab ganz vergessen, die Fotos  reinzustellen  

@ da_dude

Ich bedanke mich mal für die anderen für das Kompliment


----------



## Felix89 (27. September 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den spot noch nicht gefunden. Kannst du mir mal helfen, den zu finden? oder tobi, kannst du mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo die doubles und drops sind??
> thx



war selber nicht da, haben das aber früher schonmal vergeblich gesucht.

kann ich jetzt auch nicht beschreiben, aber ich frag ihn mal.


----------



## carmichael88 (27. September 2005)

moin moin, so genau kann ich das auch nicht beschreiben besser gesagt garnicht. Wenn wir da wären würde ich das wieder finden. Michel das war da wo du , felix und ich auch aufn platz waren. wir sind ja von der heide aus rauf. dann sind wir ja über die straße. wir hätten aber rechts gemusst. ca 200m oder so. irgendwo geht dann links nen ganz schmaler weg rein.


----------



## Michel.M. (27. September 2005)

ääääää was los????


----------



## Michel.M. (27. September 2005)

Aso Harburg meint ihr alle ok. Aber da es bei uns jetzt soooo geil ist und immer weiter wird. möchte ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht mehr nach Harburg

http://www.hamburg-freeriders.ag.vu/


----------



## sandro (29. September 2005)

Richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofax (2. Oktober 2005)

ok, ich geb den Müllbergen eine Chance  
Wann ist denn jemand dort? morgen viell.?
Oder hat jemand Lust auf Fischbek mit schwerem Gerät?

[email protected]
...les mal deine mails...


----------

